# Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2004)

Unser neuer Partner "Kultur und Meer Touristik" hat zum Einstieg für die (Little)Big Gamer gleich ein "Schmankerl" parat:

*Kultur & Meer Touristik bietet Boardies Reise ans Rote Meer/Ägypten 28.07.05-04.08.05 * 

Rotes Meer Angelsafari Sailfish, Giant Travelly, Zackenbarsch und vieles mehr..... 
Hin- und Rückflug ab/bis Deutschland nach Hurghada 
05 Nächte Schiff-Safari inkl. Vollpension
02 Nächte Hotel**** im Doppelzimmer inkl. Halbpension
Transfers: Alle Programmtransfers vor Ort
Sicherungsschein 
Preis pro Person EUR 865,--

Allgemeines:
- Preis ist  pro Person bei 4 Personen/Schiff. min. & max. Belegung 4 Pers pro Schiff  
- Angelausrüstung: Angelruten (Schimano) und Rollen (Okuma Titus und Penn) sind an Bord für € 5,-/Stück/Tag zu mieten
Wir empfehlen trotzdem das Mitbrinegn eig. Ausrüstung wenn vorhanden. Fischarten/Methoden/Geräte Bitte. s. unten 
- Angel-Safaris: Unsere Schiffe bieten keinen Luxus, dafür aber sehr gute Mannschaften und professionellen Angelbetrieb.
- Getränke Pauschale an Bord für Wasser, Cola, Fanta EUR 25,- p. P./Wo. Bier und alle anderen alkoholischen Getränke sind vor Ort zu zahlen.
- Abflughafenzuschlag (inkl. Steuern und Sicherheitsgeb.) ab Frankfurt, Düsseldof, Hamburg,  Stuttgart, Berlin, Leipzig,  + € 48,- p. P. 
*Fischarten:*
*THUNFISCHE*
Neben Großaugen- und Langschwanzthun kommen auch Skipjacks, Kawakawas, Bonitos, Gelbflossen und andere Thunfischarten vor. Die Außenseiten der Inseln und Riffe sowie das offenen Meer sind ihre Jagdreviere. 
Köder: 18 cm lange Wobbler. 
Gerät: 20 bis 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 bis 30 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 2/0 bis 5/0.

*STACHELMAKRELEN*
Die verschiedensten Stachelmakrelen werden meist nur "Jack" oder "Amberjack" genannt. In Schnitt sind diese 10 bis 40 Pfund schwer. Doch vor schwergewichtigen Überraschungen ist man nie sicher. Fangplätze sind die Riffaußenseiten und die steilen Abbruchkanten der Inseln. 
Köder: 14 bis 18 cm lange Wobbler (Blaue Makrele, orangene und silberne Modelle sowie Redhead), kleine Thunfischnachahmungen und etwa 10 cm lange Blinker hinter der Yellow Lady. 
Gerät: 20 bis 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 bis 25 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 2/0 bis 5/0.

*GOLDMAKRELEN*
Der Dolphin oder Dorado - am Roten Meer heißt er übrigens "Horse" - jagt im Freiwasser und dabei fast immer an der Oberfläche. Gute Stellen sind zwischen dem grünen und blauen Wasser. 
Köder: 10 bis 14 cm lange Wobbler, kleine Tintenfischimitationen (weiß/blau, weiß/rot, weiß), Fischstreifen. 
Gerät: 20 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 15 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 1/0 bis 2/0.

*ZACKENBARSCHE*
Die Zackenbarscharten beißen hervorragend beim Schleppen oder Grundangeln in Riffnähe. Sie sind zwischen 6 und 20 Pfund schwer. Exemplare von über 50 Pfund (Tiger-Grouper) sind jederzeit möglich. 
Köder: Große, tieflaufende Wobbler (18 cm oder mehr) sowie handlange Blinker und große Gummifische (gelb!) hinter der Yellow Lady. Beim Grundangeln einen ganzen Tintenfisch oder Köderfisch anbieten und den Köder mit einem Luftballon etwa zwei Meter über Grund halten. 
Gerät: 30 Ibs oder stärker. 
Stahlvorfach: 30 kg Tragkraft (100 bis 150 cm lang). 
Haken: Kräftige 4/0 bis 7/0 Haihaken. 
Achtung: Im Juni und Juli kommen über 300 Pfund schwere Riesenzackenbarsche aus der Tiefsee in geringe Wassertiefe. In dieser Zeit mindestens 50 Ibs-Gerät verwenden!

*BARRAKUDAS*
Sie jagen an den Außenseiten von Shadwan, Giftun und anderer Inseln und sind im Schnitt etwa 120 bis 130 cm lang. Große Fische bringen es auf 150 bis 170 cm. 
Köder: Am besten sind silberblanke Köder und auch Tintenfische, die mit der Yellow Lady, dem Paravan oder Downrigger auf Tiefe gebracht werden. Auch das Schleppen mit Wobblern ist aussichtsreich. 
Gerät: 20 Ibs, beim Schleppen mit Tauchbrettern besser 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 Tragkraft. 
Haken: 4/0 bis 6/0, weit hinten im Köder montiert.

*KÖNIGSMAKRELEN*
Direkt vor Hurghada tauchen im Dezember große Schwärme auf. Im Schnitt sind die kämpferischen Fische 120 bis 130 cm lang, jedoch werden jede Saison beim Schleppen Exemplare von 150 cm Länge gefangen. Gute Plätze sind die tieferen Riffbereiche. 
Köder: Wobbler zwischen 14 und 18 cm Länge, am fängigsten sind Blaue Makrelen, Redhead und silberne Modelle. 
Gerät: 20 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 2/0 bis 5/0.

*SEGELFISCHE*
Die Segelfische sind nicht so zahlreich. Das Durchschnittsgewicht ist mit 80 bis 90 Pfund aber enorm hoch. Sie jagen auf offener See und kommen gelegentlich auch an die Riffe heran. 
Köder: Mit kleinen Jigs oder Konaheads schleppen. Taucht ein Segelfisch auf, kleinen Köderfisch (Ballyhoo), Fischstreifen (Bonito) oder echten Tintenfisch benutzen. 
Gerät: 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: Starkes Monofil, mindestens 0.8, besser 1 bis 2 mm. 
Haken: 4/0 bis 6/0.
Ausrüstung/Geräte:

Zum Hochseefischen bedarf es nicht nur der ganzen Kraft und Einsatzbereitschaft des Einzelnen, sondern auch optimal abgestimmten Materials. 
Hiermit sind Sie für alle Fälle gut ausgerüstet: 
Rute:I GFA-Klasse 20 bis 30 Ibs, kräftige Bootsruten sind ebenfalls gut geeignet. Das Wurfgewicht sollte jedoch mindestens 200 bis 300 g betragen. 

Rolle: Multirolle mit etwa 400 bis 500 m Schnurfassung. Bewährt haben sich Modelle wie die Penn Senator 4/0 oder die Daiwa Sealine SL250H. 

Schnur: 0.35er bis 0.60er Monofil, je nach Erfahrung. Mit 0.45er sind Sie meist auf der sicheren Seite. Vor geflochterner Schnur ist abzuraten, da sie sich nicht dehnt. 

Vorfach: Immer ein Stahlvorfach verwenden. Am besten selber herstellen aus geflochtenem Stahl mit einer Tragkraft von 20 bis 30 kg. Ideal ist einen Vorfachlänge von 70 bis 100 cm. 

Wirbel: Nur hochwertige schwarze oder braune Wirbel verwenden. Auf blanke Wirbel gibt es öfter mal einen Biß, Vorfach und Wobbler sind dann weg. Sehr gut eignen sich Cross-Lok-Wirbel und Agraffen. 

Köder: Sinkende Wobbler bringen beim Schleppen die meisten Fische. Am besten sind 18 cm lange Modelle, möglichst von Rapala (CD 18) oder Storm (Big Mac). Die meisten anderen Wobbler fangen beim Schleppen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit an zu springen. 

Fängige Farben: Blaue Makrele, Redhead und blankes Silber. In Riffnähe auch orange und fluo-gelbe Modelle. Beim Schleppen mit der Yellow Lady große Blinker mit starken Drillingen oder naturfarbene künstliche Tintenfische verwenden.

Kultur & Meer Touristik GmbH
Platanenweg 2a
65835 Liederbach
Tel: 06196 – 8846970
Fax: 06196 – 8846975
E-Mail: info@kulturundmeer.de
www.kulturundmeer.de


----------



## Jetblack (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Mann Thomas - das wichtigst hast Du vergessen.... Die Anleitung zum Thema: "Wie sag ich's meinem Weibe" fehlt 

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

tscha, das muss man dann schon selber hinkriegen mit  Frauchen)). 
Musst Dich mal mit denen in Verbindung setzen, da gibts sicher auch Möglicheiten für mitreisende Frauen.


----------



## Forellenudo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Hört sich nicht schlecht an,nur schade das ich im März schon da runterfliege,wenn die großen Barracuda Schwärme und die Tunfische da sind :q


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nicht schlecht an,nur schade das ich im März schon da runterfliege,wenn die großen Barracuda Schwärme und die Tunfische da sind :q



Das ist aber wirklich traurig!  :q  :q  :q 
Hoffe Du wirst so richtig zuschlagen Udo. Und immer schön dran denken, ordentlich Bilder machen und schönen Bericht abliefern.  :q  :q  :q 

Das Angebot hört sich allerdings in der tat verlockend an. Leider habe ich in dieser Zeit ein Tagung in Bonn.  |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Forellenudo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

@Sailfisch
Wie du vieleicht weißt,war ich ja leztes Jahr auch in Ägypten,mein Sohn hatte einen schönen Barracuda und eine schöne Dorade oder Dorado ;+ und ich hatte wie üblich nix :c und der Kapitän sagte mir das wir im März kommen sollten,dann kämen die Riesigen Tunfisch und Barracuda Schwärme,ich hoffe nur das ich dann noch einen Platz auf einem Boot bekomme,und ich werde mich wieder wie leztes Jahr Life von Hurghada melden,versprochen #6


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> @Sailfisch
> Wie du vieleicht weißt,war ich ja leztes Jahr auch in Ägypten,mein Sohn hatte einen schönen Barracuda und eine schöne Dorade oder Dorado ;+ und ich hatte wie üblich nix :c und der Kapitän sagte mir das wir im März kommen sollten,dann kämen die Riesigen Tunfisch und Barracuda Schwärme,ich hoffe nur das ich dann noch einen Platz auf einem Boot bekomme,und ich werde mich wieder wie leztes Jahr Life von Hurghada melden,versprochen #6





			
				walhalla schrieb:
			
		

> Dorados(spanisch), Mahi Mahi (hawaii) oder Dolphin Fish (englisch) ...ist alles der selbe Fisch. Matthias



Hoffe Du hast im März mehr Glück, wobei Du Dich als Vater bestimmt noch mehr über einen Fang Deines Sohnes freust.  #6  #6  #6


----------



## bon_cremant (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Hallo A-boardies,
was passiert mit dem Fang / gleich essen Einfrieren/mit nach hause???
wieviel Platz gibt´s noch ... ???

Euch allen ein gesundes 2005!

und tight lines
wünscht bon-cremant


----------



## anglerbraut (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Hallo,#h 


ja ich hätte auch gerne gewußt, was mit den Fischen passiert. Möchte da schon mal gerne angeln, weiß bloß noch nicht, welche Bank ich überfalle, um mir all die beschriebenen Wobbler und Stahlseile besorgen zu können....|uhoh: 

Ich würde die Fische auch gerne wieder schonend nach einem Foto zurücksetzen. Habe noch keine Meereserfahrung - geht das überhaupt , wenn man die Fische gaffen muß?
|kopfkrat 
An alle alten Meeres-Hasen, brauche euren Rat!!!! 

Petri:g


----------



## wodibo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

@anglerbraut

Natürlich kannst Du die Fische wieder releasen. Dann wird halt nicht gegafft. Allerdings würde ich einen lebenden Baracuda nicht unbedingt beim fotofieren knutschen :q
Normalerweise sind die Jungs an Bord ausgezeichnete Köche und es geht nix über frisch gefangenen Meeresfisch  :l  Also nicht alles zurücksetzen :m


----------



## Micky Finn (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Hi, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich folgendes dazu beitragen:

Im Rumpf befindet sich ein Eis-Bunker. Die Aussenwände werden vor Auslaufen bei Mehrtagesfahrten mit Stangeneis verkleidet, das hält 4 bis 5 Tage vor. Bei längeren Fahrten wird der Eisvorrat im Hafen wieder aufgefrischt, bleibt man "Draußen" erfolgt eine übernahme von Frischeis von einem anderen Boot der Star-Fleet. Fische werden nicht releast, sind teil der Entlohnung für die Besatzung/Eigner des Bootes und werden verkauft.
Die Mahlzeiten während der Fahrt bestehen natürlich aus frisch gefangenem Fisch. Die Besatzung zaubert auf ihrem zweiflammigen Gasherd erstaunliches.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Sail31 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Hallo,
ich werde am 20.02.05 nach Hurghada fliegen.
Habe vor dort ein paar Ausfahrten zu machen. Angelgeschirr bis 50lbs wird mitgenommen( Shimano Reiseruten, Tiagras und TLD 16-50lbs) Ebenso Rapala Magnums und Thuna Jigs. Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat oder sowieso vor Ort ist, könnte man zusammen rausfahren. 
Fische bis ca. 20lbs kann man noch gut mit dem großen Berkley Lip Grip halten und releasen.


----------



## Bjoerrn (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich fliege Ende April ans rote Meer, nähe Hurghada. Hat man da als normaler Touri eine Chance vor Ort einen Platz auf einem Boot zu bekommen? Wenn ja, hat jemand einen Anbieter (in Hurghada oder Umgebung) den er empfehlen kann, und vor allem, was kostet so eine Tagestour über den Daumen? Und wie stehen die Erfolgsaussichten?

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Björn


----------



## dolphintru (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

hallo,

versuche es bei der firma kultur und meer touristik hier in deutschland zu klären. sie buchen schiffe für einzel-personen oder auch für grp. sie haben die star flotte in hurghada und umgebung unter vertrag.  

gruss
dolphintru


----------



## Bjoerrn (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

Danke für den Tip!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## HFC (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Reise ans rote Meer für Boardies*

hi,

weis einer von euch ob die reise gestern stattgefunden hat?

gruß
hfc


----------

